# What is the BEST malawi buffer?



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

I've got a tank full of malawi cichlids and would like to know what you all are using. I've used Seachem products for years but i'm interested to see if any of you use a different buffer. 

I was hoping to buy large quantities online. Maybe even make my own if That's what it comes down to. My tank is 140 gallons and i feel like too much money is wasted buying seachem products. 

Anybody have a cheaper alternative? 

-Derek


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

nvm... i asked before i googled...

anybody have experience using Epsom Salt, Marine Salt & Baking Soda? Any up/down sides to the DIY method?

Rift Lake Buffer Recipe - Cichlid Salt


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I use the salts and soda for my Tanganyka tank. No downside except that it is not very plant friendly. With the addition of Excel, I can grow Java Fern, Wisteria, Duckweed, and Mangroves. Everything else dies.


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

As a buffer I use baking soda, epsom salt and lake malawi salt (switching to reef salt soon) 1 teaspoon per 10 gallon havent seen any down sides cichlids are happy


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

There has been a few discussions on here about buffers for Africans. A bunch of people do the home brew soda salt mix and seem to really like it. Im sure they will chime in. What are you keeping your PH, KH, GH at?


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

So 1 tsp of each and i'm set eh! Sounds awesome. 
does your tap water have a pretty neutral ph?

What kind of epsom salts are you using? would everything from a place like walmart be safe for the fish?

jbyoung... It's a tank full of Demasoni so being the hardy fish that they are, I'm not too picky on getting perfect parameters.


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

I bought a bag of epsom salt from london drugs for like 6.99 or 8.99 you gotta make sure its non scented check out superstore might be cheaper than walmart


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Epsom salt pharmaceutical grade would be safe - I buy mine from Costco.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

hp10BII said:


> Epsom salt pharmaceutical grade would be safe - I buy mine from Costco.


+1
I buy mine as well from there. Its magnesium sulphate.
Have not checked for a while, but it used to be the cheapest because its a large container. 5.5 kg
For my saltwater tank, I mix my mag sulphate with mag chloride.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

i use baking soda, epsom salt and sea salt (non iodized) too for a while now. no complaints...no freak deaths or anything. i check the water parameters now and then and they seem fine.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm glad there's a discussion on this topic with members using real chemical buffers rather than the old "throw some crushed coral in your filte" boo hickey. Sodium bicarbonate and mgso4 will do a great job. To get a little more complex you could incorporate some calcium chloride, potassium sulphate and have an acceptable GH blend that would be more plant friendly for anubias and Vals. 

It's the excess chlorides and sodium in marine salt that really makes life difficult for plants.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey guys...I've gotta question about something. I was just looking up lime and dolomite for lawns and how it raises the pH...do u think if the right measurement was used...that it could be used to buffer?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Who said anything about perfect water parameters? I was just curious on what your levels were. I use the seachem line and find it lasts awhile. I dont keep ideal african water because of my plants.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

dsouthworth said:


> So 1 tsp of each and i'm set eh! Sounds awesome.


It's actually one tablespoon of epsom salt, and 1 tsp of baking soda and 1 tsp of salt (I use non-iodized, others use different types) per 5 gallon. I actually do 1/2 the recipe since I have crushed coral all over my tank as well.


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

bingerz said:


> Hey guys...I've gotta question about something. I was just looking up lime and dolomite for lawns and how it raises the pH...do u think if the right measurement was used...that it could be used to buffer?


Too slow. Carbonates don't dissolve very well. I use crushed dolomite in my SA tank filter; which keeps the KH and GH at low/moderate levels (prevents crashes). If you used massive amounts of limestone in your decor it might work; but then you'd have shocks with every water change.


----------

